# '아집 있는 사람'의 완곡어



## bonbon2023

시대 흐름에 자신만의 생각 없이 편승하는 사람과 그렇지 않은 사람을 비교하면 후자를 줏대가 있는 사람이라 할 수 있겠죠. 
줏대가 있는 사람을 대신할 말로 자신만의 견해가 뚜렷한 사람이라는 말이 떠올라요. 

 줏대가 있는 사람, 아집이 강한사람을 비교하면 이 둘을 나누는 것은 고집하는 것의 타당성으로 나눌 수 있어 보여요. 줏대가 있는 사람은 자신만의 올바른 견해가 있고 아집이 강한 사람은 자기 혼자 고집을 피워서 다른 사람들의 의견을 배척하는 것을 아집이 강하다라고 하는 걸로 봐서 아집이 강한 사람은 흔히 사람들이 기분 나쁘게 다른 사람을 부르는 말로 옹고집쟁이와도 비슷한 것 같은데 낮잡아보는 뜻은 포함되어 있지 않고 고집을 부리는 사람을 '고집쟁이'라 하는 것은 약간 덤덤한 말로 '아집이 강하다'라는 것과 같아 보입니다. '아집이 강한사람'이 고집을 부리는 사람을 나타내는 말 중 제일 공격적인 게 덜 한 듯 싶은데 그래도 '아집'이 좋은 말로 쓰이는 것은 아니니 공격적인 단어이기는 한 것 같습니다. 단어를 몇 개 고르려고 했는데 '아집 있는 사람'외에 생각나는 게 없네요. 이보다 더 완곡적인 말이 없나요?


----------



## Superhero1

'자기 주장이 강한 사람'이 보다 완곡한 것 같네요. 약간 부정적인 뉘앙스를 더 싣거나 강조한다면, '자기 주장이 너무 강한 사람'도 적당할 것 같네요.

'개성이 강하다'는 말도 완곡적으로 쓰인 것 같네요.


----------



## bonbon2023

Superhero님 감사합니다 
"다른 사람들의 반대의견과 타당한 이유를 들었음에도 불구하고 자신의 주장을 굽히지 않는 것을 보면 그는 참 아집 있는 사람이다."와 같은 문장을
"다른 사람들의 반대의견과 타당한 이유들에도 불구하고 이를 듣지 않으려 하는 것을 보니 그는 참 자기 주장이 강한 사람이다."와 같이 쓸 수 있겠군요.
속의미는 같은 문장들이지만 겉의미만 보면 두 번째가 훨씬 더 완곡하네요.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

혹시 못 들어보셨다면, 국립국어원에서는 국어상담 서비스를 오래전부터 해오고있습니다. 누구나 한국말 용법이나 단어에 대해서 질문할 수 있고, 전문가의 답변을 들을 수 있지요. 가나다전화(☎_1599_-_9979_) 

The National Institute of Korean Language, the foremost authority of the language, has this service where they answer questions pertaining to the language use and words. Their number is 1599-9979, open weekdays from 9-18.


----------

